# Idea to put more eyes on the street looking for bad guys



## BoloNet (May 11, 2009)

OK, I've had this idea brewing in my head for a while now and have finally decided to take action on it. I thought the best place for feedback on this idea would be right here.

I'm interested in hearing if this seems like a crazy idea or not. Is it worth the time and trouble to go ahead with? Would it cause more problems for law enforcement than it would solve?

Anyway, just to set this up. I was a part-time LEO for a short period back in the early 1980's, so I have some training (a bit outdated perhaps) and am not a total stranger to the culture. I also have a close friend who is a high-ranking MSP officer, so I still have ties to the law enforcement community.

What it boils down to is this: I'm not a LEO any longer, but some of the crimes I see being committed really anger me and make me want to do some darn thing to help out.

The best way to explain this is to point you to my website where it is explained and will save me typing tons of info here.

No, this is not some kind of trick to get people to my site. There are no ads or anything like that there and probably never will be. It's also not a "phishing" site or anything like that.

I just want opinions on whether the professionals in this forum think this is a reasonable concept or whether I am crazy. I've thought a lot about this and I'm not a wacko, so I would be restricting my activity to serious incidents and not be the cause of a thousand calls to police over a lost dog or a smashed mailbox or anything like that. I think I've got a pretty level head on my shoulders and can make good judgments regarding what goes out and what does not.

This will make more sense after you check out the site.

Comments, suggestions and criticisms are welcome.

The site can be accessed at Real-Time Crime Alerts, Wanted Persons, Fugitives | The BoloNet Project

Thanks.


----------



## romeobravogolf (Mar 10, 2008)

PLEASE have someone design you an original logo that isn't a bastardization of the DHS logo. No one will take you seriously with a logo like that.

With that said, your idea could work. I have a feeling there are some privacy implications and lots of technical hurdles to overcome, but good luck.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im just gonna sit back with a JD and steak and watch the show


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

For three easy payments of $9.95 a year......


----------



## BoloNet (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments RBG. Point well taken on the logo, however I won't be paying for any original logos until I see some evidence of interest from the general public. I have not really promoted it at all yet since I thought I might check in here and see if there are any potential pitfalls I have not thought of.

I don't see where any privacy issues are involved. I intend to be quite careful about using names, etc. Don't see how it can be any different than when the local TV news broadcast puts out info on a wanted individual, complete with name, vehicle description and license plate number.

As for Foxy, if you are expecting to see me attempt to charge people for something like this, all I can say is just keep an eye on the site for as long as you like and feel free to call me a liar as soon as I start charging for it.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea, but now I'll have to go out and get a spotlight and pushbar for my CV. Question...will we get badges?


----------



## BoloNet (May 11, 2009)

If you want a badge, you'll have to pony up the cash for your own. I'm fresh out here.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

what a novel idea...

An electronic whacker.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Your intention seems good. The problem I see is that this could be a vehicle for whackers and vigilantes to harass innocent people. Anyone who deals with civilian callers knows they are wrong about what they are seeing many times. An overheat is a car fire. A person looking at a map is slumped over the steering wheel. A young kid eating his BK take out is shooting up. 
AMW on Fox checks all the facts and gets the info from LE and other agencies. 
Police have many means to get the word out when needed, such as the media and Amber Alert. If you are intent on doing this, then I would suggest teaming up with a LE agency and offering your site as a means to disseminate info through text/tweets. BPD has a text system for citizens to send tips. Your idea reverses that so LE could send info out. In conclusion, going solo is not a good idea. At this point it seems to whackerish.


----------



## BoloNet (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the constructive response, MSP75.

The "wacko factor" was something I was concerned about, not wanting the cops flooded with calls from people who "think" they see a suspect.

I'm going to bounce the idea off some of the agencies in my area and see what the response is.

In my area particularly, I know the PD's are understaffed and might like the idea of doing something like this themselves, but probably don't have anyone on staff to actually do it.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Couldn't get on your site BOLONET, that being said I think MSP75 has it right It may become a vehicle for wackers. There are just too many people who try to get involved in police business and just don't have a clue. Some actually think they are helping, some want the noteriety, some live in a fantasy land. Sniff around on this site and you will find a few posters who fit the profile. Good luck if your legit.


----------



## BoloNet (May 11, 2009)

With the help of the few that have offered constructive suggestions, this idea is evolving a bit more now.

I think the "wacko factor" is a genuine concern and it was something I was concerned about from the start. Making LE agencies partners in an effort like this make a lot of sense, similar to the AMW model as has been mentioned.

What I'm thinking now is a website where LE agencies can be given secure access to an interface that will allow them to select a geographic area to send out a "BoloNet Alert."

This puts the control of the outgoing information in the hands of the LE agencies and they can decide what is worth putting out and what isn't. There are, undoubtedly, certain crimes where law enforcement decides to reach out to the public for help tracking down bad guys. For example:

Somerville Man Wanted For Posing As U.S. Marshal - wbztv.com
Do you recognize this wanted man? | KVAL CBS 13 - News, Weather and Sports - Eugene, OR - Eugene, Oregon | Local & Regional News
The Sentinel Online : News:Local : Lower Allen police search for man, woman after retail theft

You get the idea. Evidently, there are some crimes where LE agencies consider the "wacko factor" a risk they are willing to take in exchange for a good tip.

Anyway, what would be unique about BoloNet is that the information would go out almost instantly to members, which would result in a lot more eyeballs on the street looking for the suspect while the incident is still very fresh and the suspect is still likely on the move.

Dispatchers or 9-1-1 operators could simply log onto the site and put out an alert.

I would handle all the set up and maintenance of the website and assign password-protected access to LE agencies who wanted to take advantage of the service. I will take care of all the web hosting fees and any other expenses involved (it's really does not take that much money these days to host a website), so there will be no fees or anything for members or LE agencies.

As I've said before, this is all about taking bad guys off the street ASAP.

As far as I know, AMW is a pretty popular show, and hopefully that is an indicator that a significant number of folks out there in the general public would be interested in sighing up for this.

I have some ideas on how to deal with the "wacko factor" if it became a problem.

I'm beginning to contact some of the agencies in my area to see if there is any interest in this kind of thing.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It sound like what you can find on MassCops postings everyday.


----------

